# Meet Ruby + Riley my new rats



## redcoatsagilityteam (Aug 14, 2011)

hi i got my two girls yesterday they are called ruby and riley and are a very very active pair heres a couple of pics of them.

also whats the best toys for them as like i said they are very energetic


----------



## malakhgabriel (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh, they're so pretty!


----------



## LuvliMsMoncrief (Aug 20, 2011)

They are adorable )


----------



## peterat (Jun 26, 2012)

cute rats!! , though not to sound nasty, but you need to put padding or wood on the metal on the platform, cause they could get bumble foot. Love the names btw.


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

That's actually a myth the metal doesn't cause bumble foot, urine and feces on the metal do, so as long as you wipe down the shelving/metal you are good to go and I agree they are super cute! As for toys no clue, my rats down play with anything not sure why they just lazy about until I take them out to play then they just run around the house/me


----------



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

what cute little twin *girlies* !!!!
I just love that color.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

I still think it's more comfortable for them if rats have fleece lined shelves so that's what I'm going to do.
They are such a beautiful gray! <3
I am setting up my cage still but small cat toys like jingle balls are good. Sometimes they like little stuffed animals too. I also consider chewing things toys so you can get chewing toys. I've even seen little rawhide balls used. I got them the tiny bone rawhides because i couldn't find balls. http://www.meijer.com/assets/product_images/styles/xlarge/1000460_30040_A_400.jpg
This only what I've seen/heard since I haven't gotten my rats yet.


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Cute babies. Your rats will appreciate it if you line their cage with fleece, it's warm and cozy and snuggly for them. Wouldn't you rather have your house lined with softness? 

As far as toys amazon and drfostersmith.com have great items. I like these http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=11727 I like the mini balls, I stuff yogies and shelled peanuts in them. 
they love parrot toys made from wood, and plastic links for babies. I also make toys with chinese finger traps and beads. Oh and ping pong balls. My covet them. However surpervised play is necessary (at least with mine) there have been some pretty nasty fights over a ping pong ball.


----------



## Rattii (Dec 8, 2012)

Aww, they look adorable! I love that colour, too.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Adorable babies!
My boys like these little chews to play with, they carry them around & toss them: http://www.superpetusa.com/product-list/crispy-suprirses-fruit-n-fun.htm they come in all different shapes & designs...my boys have a cell phone & an ipod LMAO!
Also just shredded paper & cardboard boxes.
As mentioned, wooden bird toys are good...they look nice in the cage too, just my guys never really play with them =/


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Cute girls

Yeah bumble foot is a bacterial infection caused more from urine build up on uncovered solid shelves (So solid shelves need to be covered or wiped down daily if not more often).


----------

